# The absolute cure



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

*What would you choose?*​
*SO?*

No, I'm gay ill go for the first one466.67%Brilliant idea, I'll go for the second one of course, THANK YOU!233.33%


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

What? Do you think you will ever get out of this? *No!* You can't.

So what to do?

You can spend the rest of your life in a dream (stupid idea), OR, you can kill yourself.

What would you choose? The first or the second one?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

whatsmyname said:


> You can spend the rest of your life in a dream (stupid idea)


mhh, i don't know why but i just got a little used to living


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

FoXS said:


> i already did.
> 
> mhh, i don't know why but i just got a little used to living


hehe i know, so did i, its just a really boring unfunny joke


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

whatsmyname said:


> hehe i know, so did i, its just a really boring unfunny joke


I missed something...I dont get it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Lisa32 said:


> I missed something...I dont get it?


I CAN BE YOUR GOD


----------

